# any 1 has dealings with a puppy farm?



## maria. (Feb 16, 2008)

hiya all,

just wondering if any 1 on here as ever had any experiences with a puppy farm? or had 1 closed down or anything like that?. As i live in wales it is quite rife here, altho im not taring every1 in wales with the same brush there are gd & bad everywhere. But unfortunately thats where i got my first dog and they are still advertising today makes me so


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

no sorry but yes wales is rife with them, i know a place that get there dogs from wales and have the cheek to sell them for a fortune called jollies in crews hill enfield.


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

There is one that I know of around where my husband and I live. We didn't know that's what it was until we got there. Our first puppy is from there, we couldn't leave her, and if we had the room we would have taken more. When we took her to the vet after getting her, we reported it. Unfortunately, it's still operating and selling those poor animals. The sad thing is this one doesn't just have dogs, they have all kinds of animals. Nothing seems to get done about it, even after numerous complaints have been filed. It's sad...


----------



## maria. (Feb 16, 2008)

ye loads do unfotunately ive heard dogs r us in manchester do also
sad world we live in init


----------



## maria. (Feb 16, 2008)

Cassiel07 said:


> There is one that I know of around where my husband and I live. We didn't know that's what it was until we got there. Our first puppy is from there, we couldn't leave her, and if we had the room we would have taken more. When we took her to the vet after getting her, we reported it. Unfortunately, it's still operating and selling those poor animals. The sad thing is this one doesn't just have dogs, they have all kinds of animals. Nothing seems to get done about it, even after numerous complaints have been filed. It's sad...


I know what you mean i reported the farm i got mine from but because its liscensed theres nothing can be done pathetic really


----------



## Boleyn (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes sadly, we bought our first puppy from one many years ago. she was in a terrible state, and had a really bad cough/chest I thought that we were going to lose her at one point, the woman where we got her from had been given her galloways for the cough. so we took her straight to the vet and reported the woman, and when they invstigated her they found dead puppies in freezers. She was closed down as a result.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

i have a so called breeder near me who gets her pupys from wales, afew years ago i wanted a german sheppard got told about this kennel went to have a look had to ring her first couldnt just go there , but when we got there we were taken to the back of the property away from all the dogs she had and there were these very shy pups all were spoken for apart from 2 one had runny eyes and a dribbly nose the other just hide in the background, not being a expert at the time just thought ahh bless, took the one hiding anyway, cut a long story short wish i hadnt from the day i brought her i was in the vets, bad legs bad stomach you name it i think this poor dog had it, the last straw was we she turned about 11 months and she attacked my then 6 year old, i no its not the dogs fault but she had to go. and after getting the dog and all this happening i kept getting told oh no you shouldnt have gone there even the vets new about the kennels but she is fully licensed and dont no how she does it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

I got a puppy from one many many years ago, It was covered in these little orangey tiny tick looking things.

She is located in yalding kent and is in it for the money only and there is a freind off her that is located in kent aswell who does the same.
The puppys dropped their bottom jaw in fright and left their mouths open ( sign of not being socialized, stress and scared out their lifes).
She breeds cross bred pedigrees aswell, she breeds cross breeds inbetween the full breeds so i bet the same bitches don't get a break.
i reported her and i think today she is still selling. the bitch


----------



## Tobymum (Dec 2, 2007)

Please could those of you who have bought sick pups pm me the details where they were bought and the dates .

My friend and I run an anti pup farm website and need lots of info like this to help get the places shut own or at least make buyers aware.

We are also running a poster campaign if you would like to help by printing a couple for display

Puppy Love-Home


----------



## Tobymum (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks to those who helped with this , its only by naming and shaming these people that other potential buyers can be alerted.


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

i live in wales.
i have to say all the pups that i sold had been fully checked out,im sorry to hear what has happened to you but not all welsh dog sellers are the same.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

hi my mum had a chinese crested from up near huddersfield afew years ago .. he turned out neurotic (cant walk him in the street he goes loopy if he sees another dog) and has dry eye . The breeder we found out breeds dalmations,dog de bordeauxs,shar peis, cresties and a bt 3 yrs ago was starting to breed poodles. when we contacted the crestie rescue they told us that they had had lots of cresties from her litters and had to treat and rehome.
she breeds her dogs and puts them in her daughters names, friends and family names also i reported her and nothing ever happened  when i see her advertising i email her just to let her know im watching her.
I have to say recently having puppies available i know what a minefield it is to find your puppies new homes where they will be loved and cherished and some of these dodgy puppy farmers can be crafty in trying to get a dog from you so if anyones knows any dodgy poodle puppy farmers it would be handy to know 


Just looked at ur site tobymum ill put a poster on my site later if thats ok


----------



## Tobymum (Dec 2, 2007)

lizd4688 said:


> i live in wales.
> i have to say all the pups that i sold had been fully checked out,im sorry to hear what has happened to you but not all welsh dog sellers are the same.


Of course there are good breeders in Wales unfortunately there are more bad than good, Carmarthenshire having the highest number  Pet shops all round the UK buy from welsh puppy farms it is a fact.

Poochmania if you could pm me with the details of the breeder you mention we will keep an eye on her too and follow up if we get complaints of sick pups, thanks.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

pm'd u hun


----------



## Tobymum (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank you and yes please do put a poster on your site.


----------



## maria. (Feb 16, 2008)

Hello you have a great site i have tried to message you about where i had my bichon frise toby from but it wont let me for some reason. 

I didnt mean to tarnish all welsh breeders with the puppy farm brush sorry, i just meant that as i got mine form 1 here in wales i have become alot more aware of how big a problem it is and it is rife in camarthenshire unfortunately for the poor dogs who suffer.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Tobymum, puppy farming is also rife in England as well as Wales, it has to be pointed out and not just to say that Wales is full of them. Saying that I do agree that puppy farming should be stamped out and the way these poor dogs are treated and used as nothing but a money making enterprise is disgusting, the problem is that not enough is being done to prevent it, I know someone who has reported puppy sellers and nothing at all was done and that makes me as angry


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

It is rife all over the uk, and I would encourage people NOT to buy no matter how sorry you feel for the pups,this encourages them to keep on breeding 

Mine have all come from good reputable breeders


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> It is rife all over the uk, and I would encourage people NOT to buy no matter how sorry you feel for the pups,this encourages them to keep on breeding
> 
> Mine have all come from good reputable breeders


i totally agree people say "I could not leave them in that place" which I can totally understand but it just enables them to continue to do what they do, its a awful situation to be in and such a difficult thing to do but if we all did the same there would be no market for them to sell to


----------



## Tobymum (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi, yes of course there are puppy farms all over UK its a disgrace but it has to be said the majority of pups in pet shops and retail outlets come from Wales and Irleland. We know this as we can trace back where the pups come from when we receive complaints.

Lots of people are still totally unaware where pups come from which is why we set up our site. 

As for reporting people and nothing being done, be persistent don't give up, also if you think the person involved is not declaring earnings inform Inland Revenue.
Its such a lucrative trade, we know someone who was making £8ooo per month , not any more though she ha been closed down.


Maria please try to get message through again, we really need to know about these places and thanks for help.


----------



## maria. (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi tobymum i hope its ok as i cant send you a pm ive sent you an email on your site x


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Tobymum said:


> Of course there are good breeders in Wales unfortunately there are more bad than good, Carmarthenshire having the highest number  Pet shops all round the UK buy from welsh puppy farms it is a fact.


I'm sorry i have to disagree with you just because Carmarthenshire has the highest puppy farm numbers it doesn't mean that Wales has more bad than good breeders.

Puppy farming should be stamped out all over the UK but taring most of the breeders in Wales with the same brush won't help the fight, if anything it will alienate the good people who would like to help stamp this out.

Keep up the good work on your website, one day hopefully this dreadful farming will be stamped out for good.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

griffpan said:


> I'm sorry i have to disagree with you just because Carmarthenshire has the highest puppy farm numbers it doesn't mean that Wales has more bad than good breeders.
> 
> Puppy farming should be stamped out all over the UK but taring most of the breeders in Wales with the same brush won't help the fight, if anything it will alienate the good people who would like to help stamp this out.
> 
> Keep up the good work on your website, one day hopefully this dreadful farming will be stamped out for good.


I totally agree with griffpan, just because one area has the highest number doesnt mean the rest of the country is the same, i know many good breeders in Wales and the good *do* outweigh the bad. The focus should be on stamping out puppy farming and not accusing the majority of welsh breeders as being bad.

I stand by what you are trying to do in regards to helping these animals but please refrain from remarks like this which are very offensive to those doing their best and the right thing by the dogs/puppies.

I hope your efforts do get noticed and that things begin to change and if everyone did their bit then things can improve.


----------



## Tobymum (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry if I upset you with my comments about Welsh dog breeders, maybe its just that the bad breeders get more publicity and I am sure there are many good ethical breeders in Wales. Unfortunately I suppose we only hear about the bad.

We do also have complaints about breeders in Birmingham, Crewe, Manchester,
Yorkshire, Derbyshire and Kent but not on the scale of Wales and Ireland. I would not wish to alienate anyone but I have to be thruthful ?


Thanks Maria got your mail


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Scotland is just as bad - we were at a dog show, and spoke to this "gentleman" showing his poodle who said we should not have bought our dog from this person - this gentleman was charged several weeks later for cruelty and his dogs removed.


----------



## *Sugarplumfairy* (Apr 27, 2008)

I haven't... But my Auntie has! She bought what was supposed to be a Lhapo Apso, or is it Lhaso Apso? lol! I never know which way round it is... Anyway, she was at first supposed to be having a girl puppy, then the woman changed her mind and told her she couldn't have the girl, but could have the boy instead. Once she got to the house to pick the puppy up, she was kept waiting in the hallway whilst the woman went to get the puppy, there were all cages in the hallway, and she said the house stung of pee, she also bred cats, loads of breeds of dogs, and other animals. All the dealings were done in the hallway, she paid £500 for him, and he didn't have any papers or anything! He had diaorhea for the first couple of times of him being home, plus he was 6 weeks old when she got him! He now looks like a Lhaso Apso, crossed with a Pekingese, he's an adorable dog, but I hate to think what happened to all the other animals this woman bred! She did report it to the RSPCA, I just hope somthing was done about it!
Its awful that this happens, it should be stopped!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Tobymum you didn't offend me it's just that there is *NO* statistical evidence at all that there are more bad breeders than good in Wales or anywhere else.

I think you tend to *hear* more about puppy farms in Wales i agree. There was also a time when the goverment allowed the Welsh hill farmers a grant to breed pups to help their income, however i don't automatically mean that the hill farmers are the culprits.

This is a problem in the whole of the UK unfortunately and the quicker somthings done about it the better.


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

I would never buy a puppy from anywhere other than a breeder whose lines i've researched and talked to for a while before getting the pup.

The more people keep buying these pups because they 'can't leave them' the more puppy farmers will keep breeding! There are thousands of dogs who are in situations like this or worse and its because people keep lining the pockets of these despicable people!


----------



## Tobymum (Dec 2, 2007)

griffpan said:


> Tobymum you didn't offend me it's just that there is *NO* statistical evidence at all that there are more bad breeders than good in Wales or anywhere else.
> 
> I think you tend to *hear* more about puppy farms in Wales i agree. There was also a time when the goverment allowed the Welsh hill farmers a grant to breed pups to help their income, however i don't automatically mean that the hill farmers are the culprits.
> 
> This is a problem in the whole of the UK unfortunately and the quicker somthings done about it the better.


 So glad we are still friendsyou are right there is no statistical evidence there are more bad than good breeders in Wales, I messed up with that statement

I get so frustrated and just wonder where we go from here, no one wants to listen ie MP'S councils etc. I know people have been working against these places for years and nothing changes in fact seems to get worse.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

I know what you mean it's very frustrating, nobody in authority seems to listen at all unless you can get solid evidence and even then i think it gets brushed to one side.

I often think that it would be better if there was a organisation that dealt just with policing of dogs and all things dog related then maybe somthing would be done. What do you think would be the best?


----------



## Tobymum (Dec 2, 2007)

griffpan said:


> I know what you mean it's very frustrating, nobody in authority seems to listen at all unless you can get solid evidence and even then i think it gets brushed to one side.
> 
> I often think that it would be better if there was a organisation that dealt just with policing of dogs and all things dog related then maybe somthing would be done. What do you think would be the best?


I don't know the answer but agree with what you say about one organisation taking care of dog welfare, as it stands now everything is a mish mash.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep if you report anything about animals not just dogs you get shunted from one place to another.

Maybe all the organisations could put people aside and join forces though for the dog related stuff. It just seems that nobody seems to care enough where it matters sometimes


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

if you can prove that the place in wales is a puppy farm then licensed or not, they can be shut down, have all dogs taken from them, be banned from jeeping animals and could get a hefty fine or go to prison. Dogs bred in these conditions often suffer with chronic health and behavioural problems and are rarely the pedigrees they are sold to be.

"In terms of behaviour... they get off to a very very bad start and it just goes downhill from then on," 

nobody should ever buy a puppy from a puppy farm, because the mothers, fathers and offspring will almost certainly have health problems, worms and fleas. the dogs are kept in horrific conditions, they are kept in small cages full to the brims, in their own urine and faeces. 

alot can happen if you can prove that the place in wales is a "PUPPY FARM"
if you can get hold of some pics of the place, with the dogs and pups in the cages living in filth then you have almost cracked it. 

you must inform the RSPCA and if they say they cant do anything then you must keep on at them for the poor dogs and pups sake. 

you know what is happening and you should do all you can to stop the people doing this.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

gosh now i'm worried,i am going to buy a pup from wales i hope to god its not going to be a puppy farm.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

I suppose all you can do is make sure you see pups with mum/dad,and take note of the surroundings/living conditions.Make sure its either a family home environment or a bona fida kennels.good luck.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

you could try informing your local council and explain everything you have seen and inform them that you have reported it to the RSPCA, but they dont seem to be doing anything and try get them on board behind you.

and if your are worried and you feel that the RSPCA are not doing their job properly then you could inform DEFRA, see details below:

The Breeding of Dogs Act 1973, The Breeding of Dogs Act 1991 and the Breeding and Sale of Dogs (Welfare) Act 1999 
'Puppy Farms' 
Anyone who is in the business of breeding and selling dogs will require a licence from the local authority under the 1973 Act as amended by the 1999 Act. The local authority has discretion whether to grant a licence and must ensure that the animals will be suitably accommodated, fed, exercised and protected from disease and fire. It is for local authorities, who have extensive powers to check on the standards of health, welfare and accommodation of the animals, to enforce the requirements of the Act.

The 1999 Act provides that bitches are not mated until they are at least one year old and that they give birth to no more than six litters in a lifetime and no more than one litter per year. Accurate breeding records must be maintained by the establishment for tighter controls on the sale of dogs by dealers and pet shop; for identification for traded dogs; and stiffer penalties, including imprisonment.

In addition, the Breeding of Dogs Act 1991 extended the powers of local authorities to obtain a warrant to enter any premises, excluding a private dwelling house, in which it is believed that a dog breeding business is being carried out. All outbuildings, garages and sheds are open to inspection. Previously local authority inspectors could enter and inspect only premises which were already licensed.

When did the Animal Welfare Act come into effect? 
From 6 April 2007 (and in Wales from 27 March 2007), animal welfare law was improved.

Not only is it against the law to be cruel to an animal, you must also ensure that all the welfare needs of your animals are met.

What does the Animal Welfare Act do? 
It makes owners and keepers responsible for ensuring that the welfare needs of their animals are met.

These include the need:

For a suitable environment (place to live) 
For a suitable diet 
To exhibit normal behaviour patterns 
To be housed with, or apart from, other animals (if applicable) 
To be protected from pain, injury, suffering and disease 
The law also increases to 16 the minimum age at which a person can buy an animal and prohibits giving animals as prizes to unaccompanied children under this age.

Anyone who is cruel to an animal, or does not provide for its welfare needs, may be banned from owning animals, fined up to £20,000 and/or sent to prison.

More details of how the Act affects people are available on the DEFRA website, follow link: Defra, UK - Animal Health and Welfare - Animal Welfare - Animal Welfare Act

just remember that you are not alone and you can help the dogs on the puppy farm if you just push ans push ans push.

you could also ring the police about this puppy farm you are going on about, because if they were to check it out and see the appaulling conditions the dogs are in then they should get the RSPCA out to the place in walse and proceed from there.

hope this helps!


----------



## Tobymum (Dec 2, 2007)

Janice, if you can pm me the name of the place you are going maybe I can advise if its on our list.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hi tobymum and thankyou for your reply,as i'm new to this i have tried the link but its not working,is there an email adress i can send it to? many thanks
janice


----------



## Tobymum (Dec 2, 2007)

Janice you can email me here [email protected] or you can copy our link into your browser that should work.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

what dog u gettin janice?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hi poochimama,
i'm getting a toy poodle, but i've changed my mind as to where i'm getting it from.


----------



## Tobymum (Dec 2, 2007)

Best avoid Internet sellers and newspaper ads,try breed club or ask your local vet if he knows any ethical breeders.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

awww sorry to hear that hun  what colour etc are u looking for ?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Tobymum said:


> Best avoid Internet sellers and newspaper ads,try breed club or ask your local vet if he knows any ethical breeders.


Don't forget though some decent breeders do advertise on the internet,don't tar them all with the same brush.Puppy buyers need to do their research.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree sally anne
I advertise on net but saying that i didnt need to LOL
and i have a website so ppl can see lots of pics of my dogs and get info they need as well . I insist on chatting to potential new owners and expect them to ask me lots too and i ask for references as lets face it these are my babies and i want the best homes eva for them


----------



## Tobymum (Dec 2, 2007)

sallyanne said:


> Don't forget though some decent breeders do advertise on the internet,don't tar them all with the same brush.Puppy buyers need to do their research.


The net is a minefield and buyers can be taken in so easily its hardly worth the bother of sifting through thousands and thousands of ads, much better to contact breed club for a list and then sift through that. It may be a little more expensive but when we know unfortunate buyers can spend thousands on a sick or defective pup it works out better in the long term.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Tobymum said:


> The net is a minefield and buyers can be taken in so easily its hardly worth the bother of sifting through thousands and thousands of ads, much better to contact breed club for a list and then sift through that. It may be a little more expensive but when we know unfortunate buyers can spend thousands on a sick or defective pup it works out better in the long term.


Breed clubs are the best way to go but decent Breeders do advertise on the net.
You can't tar all Breeders with the same brush,even if you go through a breed club you can't guarentee the breeder is genuine,infact I know of a Breeder who refused to take a dog back they bred yet is a serving active member of a breed club on the commitee.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

poochimama
i am trying to find a white toy poodle girl, but i'm finding it very difficult.
and TOBYMUM thankyou so much for your advice.


----------



## Tobymum (Dec 2, 2007)

Janice you are very welcome to advice its the same advice we offer anyone who asks. We turn away as many people as possible away from the internet, newspapers, pet shops etc . Don't rush into anything Janice

Poochmania what you say is true there maybe good breeders advertising but if they are GOOD they will also be on the breed club list. New prospective owner then only has short list to sort out wheat from chaff.

All health test will have been done and new owners can have peace of mind.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOH yes i had a king charles cavy from a puppy farm its was a nightmare am not going to type all the story in as its to long and painfull ,this is it short, puppy had health problems and very very nervy pee'd everywhere when spoken too, skaybee's(sorry for spellin) heart trouble,canker, plus more to mention,and then sorry to end it he died  very heartbreaking, i bombarded her with evrything you name it for the sake of the other puppys she had! i say NAME AND SHAME!

SO MY ADVISE IS STAY AWAY FROM THEM .

am in scotland so its everywhere.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

tobymum... mine are healthchecked and eyetested and new owners vetted but yes i do agree buying a dog these days can be a minefield


----------



## Tobymum (Dec 2, 2007)

scosha37 said:


> OOH yes i had a king charles cavy from a puppy farm its was a nightmare am not going to type all the story in as its to long and painfull ,this is it short, puppy had health problems and very very nervy pee'd everywhere when spoken too, skaybee's(sorry for spellin) heart trouble,canker, plus more to mention,and then sorry to end it he died  very heartbreaking, i bombarded her with evrything you name it for the sake of the other puppys she had! i say NAME AND SHAME!
> 
> SO MY ADVISE IS STAY AWAY FROM THEM .
> 
> am in scotland so its everywhere.


We do name and shame so long as we have evidence from current vet and all purchase documents. Its time someone made a stand against these people,right .

Poochmania, sounds like you are doing all the right things .


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

hi there, i wouldnt go near a puppy farm. not having a go at you. but they are b*****ds . they are in it for the money only, they dont care about the dogs health.(maybe not all of them) i used to do rescue work, and i have seen the horror that goes on in these places. ask yourself why you cant have a good look around? wales is where we got alot of the dogs from. a breeding bitch boxer came to us, and oh my god. she was a state. the poor thing gave everything she could. then tossed aside and forgotten about. the only way we could get the dogs out of there , is if we could prove what dogs they had and what state that they were in. and that was only to stop us taking action. as soon as you take a puppy from these places, you are only making way for another. poor little babes. im from wales and it makes me sick to think thats happening back home. is your puppy ok? was she healthy when you got her? shes safe now , but spare a thought for the others! god help them.


----------



## gaga (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes, Mr Knox and his infamous Puppy Farm in Lanchester Durham. horrible man, poor shy ill pups. Went there, horrible aggressive man, he brought in 2 pups who ran under the coffee table in fear. He pulled the table out and held the pups. they were ill, weepy eyes and they didnt move (hardly at all) so sad. The deposit was paid (aggresive man) Boasted about some stupid PCGE or something registered!!!!! what ever the hell that is? He is on this website offereing five different pup types now. Found lots of stuff about him on the internet so didnt give him the rest of the money. Please. Please can we join together and stop these men????? We must be able to do SOMETHING?????????? he is on this web site! Stop helping them make a living.....................Dont buy a pup in Lanchester Durham (although heard he changes his address regularly)..........horrible.............If we work together we can stop this!


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

When we were looking for our first wolfhound we were quite naive. We saw an advert - it seemed okay - it was also in one of the dog papers, so we thought that this meant they were likely to be good breeders, I know better now!

We went to visit. The bitch and dog were in such small pens in the yard, the pups were full of worms. He also had Shar pies, Mastiffs and another breed I can't remember now. He bred French donkeys and several variety of kittens.

He was a professor at a university, so we assumed he was a knowledgeable man! 

Alarm bells were ringing, even though we were young and naive. We asked for a copy of the pedigree and went away to do some digging. The dogs were all inbred. We contacted the breed club, they had no knowledge of this man, but knew the dogs that were his foundation bitches - all supplied from a well known wolfhound puppy farmer.

It was heartbreaking to leave the puppies there, but we knew that it would have been wrong to take one.

We asked about liver shunt testing - which is imperative for wolfhounds - he said it wasn't necessary!!!

A lesson learnt - we are really careful where we get pups from now.


----------



## lukey81 (Jul 31, 2010)

I bought my pug x shih Tzu from a pet shop who's supplier was a so called "puppy farm". It was the best purchase I ever made. 7 years on, she is a perfect dog, highly intelligent, both mentally and physically healthy, was easy to train, and is the most loving and well adjusted dog you have ever come across. 
Not long after buying her, I was told by a breeder that she was the produce of a Puppy Farm (a concept that is still relatively new in Australia), and that if I was a good human being, I would never purchase another puppy from there again. As I wanted to purchase another puppy for a sister to my baby, I asked her to recommend a breeder who was not a "Puppy Farmer". She gave me details of a breeder in Bendigo who had a litter of purebred Pug puppies that had been bred under the correct conditions. 
I went and bought the last puppy of the litter (a runt), but found the conditions to be questionable. There was faeces throughout the house, the mother and father were in pens, and there just seemed to be an abundance of dogs that one owner couldn't possibly manage. 
6 years on, and we have had multitude of health, mental and behavioral problems with her, including a genetic condition that will see us having to make a tough decision as she ages of whether to treat or put her to sleep. We have spent thousands of dollars on a private dog behavioralist, who has claimed that she is the toughest dog she has ever worked with. We love her dearly, but its difficult at times and when people ask what she is like, we compare her to a child with ADHD. 
Its definitely put us off ever getting another "pedigree" from a breeder. 
My point is, even the most reputable of breeders should be highly regulated and shut down if they are producing inferior pups. I hate to say, but I wish I had gone back to the so called puppy farm that I got my first baby from.


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

my husband bought me a newfoundland (bonnie) earlier in the year from manchester, and im sure she came from an irish puppy farm, we got a dog crate out a while ago to collect our new pup and bonnie was teriffied, she was barking and growling and wouldnt come anywhere near me, normally she loves everyone to bits, we felt so sorry for her it really makes you wonder what these poor dogs go through.
breeder mr william smyth - offaly ireland


----------

